# Knipex pliers wrench opinions?



## stoop14

Was looking at new cresent wrenches then these were brought to my attention. They look great, I'm just curious if you have to really squeeze tight to turn very tight stuff? Like seized on bolts, or unions on hearing systems? Because that could be majorly fatiguing having to squeeze the handles very tight while also turning the wrench. So what do you all think and your experience of these? I'm looking at the 150, 180, 250, 300


----------



## dclarke

I have knipex cobra alligator pump pliers or whatever other name they may have. They grip very well. You Dk t even have to squeeze the handles one they bite. Just push on the top handle. Great design. Never used smooth jaw knipex


----------



## wyrickmech

I have both the smooth jaw and the standard pump pliers. I would never go back love them. If you are turning 5/8 bolts up I would say you need open end box end combination wrenches they have a lot more leverage.


----------



## aero1

knipex all the way, quality you do not want to lose, loan, or leave under a house.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

i run cobras not alligators. the newer cobras and flats (i have both new and old) open wider than the ones i bought in 1998. i still use the old and new ones daily. most iron pipe in 3/4 and 1/2 get done with these and not my pipe wrenches. anything with a flat surface, copper adaptors, shower heads urinal valves ip ball valves get done with the flats. :thumbsup:


----------



## dclarke

Sears is still the cheapest place I've found knipex.


----------



## stoop14

What sizes do you recommend getting for the plier wrench? Also what size cobras do you guys recommend? Comfort or reg grip for the cobras?


----------



## dclarke

I just use 12" and 7"


----------



## alberteh

they are awesome.

that is all.


----------



## Pacificpipes

Best channel locks and crescent wrenches I have owned.


----------



## Will

I've been eye balling the Knipex pliers wrench for some time. I realy like there Alligator line, don't care for the Cobras. Wilde still makes the best plies for sure though


----------



## plbgbiz

Knipex handles are too thin for me. They make my delicate hands ache.


----------



## newyorkcity

Milwaukee pliers for me now. I love them. Over two years, and they don't get loose.
Also they have large, comfortable handles.
However, I stay away from the ones with the push button adjustment-I think they are awful.
Adjustable wrench for copper adapters, and smooth jaw wrench for anything larger.
1 1/4" coupling and nipple for installing flushometer stops.


----------



## stoop14

plbgbiz said:


> Knipex handles are too thin for me. They make my delicate hands ache.


so the comfort grips would be better?


----------



## plbgbiz

stoop14 said:


> so the comfort grips would be better?


 No. Channellocks would be better. Guess I'm stuck in my ways.


----------



## dclarke

plbgbiz said:


> No. Channellocks would be better. Guess I'm stuck in my ways.


I'd rather have skinny handles that grip with little effort than channel locks that dont grip nearly as well. I've never seen the comfort grip knipex. I'll have to check em out


----------



## wyrickmech

My original pair of knipex is over 15 years old and I still use them every day.


----------



## stoop14

wyrickmech said:


> My original pair of knipex is over 15 years old and I still use them every day.


comfort grip or regular plastic dip?


----------



## wyrickmech

stoop14 said:


> comfort grip or regular plastic dip?


they are just plastic dip the later models had the comfort grip. I have two pairs of them one slipped off and I glued it back on with heavy body PVC glue. Lol


----------



## ironandfire

My electrician buddy swears buy 'em. I'm still a 440G man.


----------



## PeckPlumbing

Like everyone else said.. they are a super quality tool. Grip way better! Hell, I have had pair for 6 years now and I have even used them to hammer stuff (yeah I didn't want to get out of the crawlspace). A must have!


----------



## stoop14

wyrickmech said:


> they are just plastic dip the later models had the comfort grip. I have two pairs of them one slipped off and I glued it back on with heavy body PVC glue. Lol


is that a common issue with them?


----------



## wyrickmech

stoop14 said:


> is that a common issue with them?


no just one pair when they first came out. I have had several pairs and never had a problem sense.


----------



## dclarke

I think they are lifetime warranty too. Rothenberger makes knipex knockoffs that look almost identical and Klein also has some yellow handle ones made in Germany. I'm sure they are rebranded and work just as well


----------



## PeckPlumbing

*Sears.*

I just went to sears to buy a couple pairs of the smooth jawed version, someone on here mentioned they are the best price (which is true). Anyways, it looks like knipex makes a craftsman branded pair of pliers too which look identical to the knipex (even have the german stamp on them).. for about 20$ less. If anyone is in the market id check them out.


----------



## stoop14

Well I love these things, so much I just picked up the the pack of cobras!


----------



## dclarke

PeckPlumbing said:


> I just went to sears to buy a couple pairs of the smooth jawed version, someone on here mentioned they are the best price (which is true). Anyways, it looks like knipex makes a craftsman branded pair of pliers too which look identical to the knipex (even have the german stamp on them).. for about 20$ less. If anyone is in the market id check them out.


Did you get the 10" or 12" smooth jaw ? I went there and want a set of 12" but they don't have em. They are still the best price.


----------



## ibeplumber

You guys have me wanting to pick up a set of these. What size is you favorite? Those smooth jaw look slick.


----------



## dclarke

The pump pliers I like the 7" and 12". I have 10" but never use them. the smooth jaw seems awesome but I want them in 12" the 10" only opens to 1 3/4" which isn't gonna work on flush valves.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

i have a new and old flat jaw, i believe they are 10". old one says 42mm 1 5/8 ". new one says 46mm 1 3/4". i love them and would love to get a bigger one. i now have 2 flats and 6 cobras from small to extra large and would not give up any of them.


----------



## dclarke

I use the alligator pliers not the cobras. I'm sure they grip the same its the adjustment that's different. I don't plant to change to cobras. You really cant beat them though.


----------



## wyrickmech

Limped has a cam lock smooth jaw I bought one and everybody laughed. One week later I could not find them the guys were using them and didn't want to admit they liked them.


----------



## sparky

bought the small bolt cutters to use to cut the brass closet bolts,work like a charm,cut good and you can get them in real tight places,but you must have meathooks for hands like i do,cant be a wimp and use these,got to have the meathooks for hands :laughing:


----------



## Nathan901

sparky said:


> bought the small bolt cutters to use to cut the brass closet bolts,work like a charm,cut good and you can get them in real tight places,but you must have meathooks for hands like i do,cant be a wimp and use these,got to have the meathooks for hands :laughing:



My little m12 saw does that too.


----------



## Unclog1776

Nathan901 said:


> My little m12 saw does that too.


That little thing is the **** just don't get it wet


----------



## Leach713

Nathan901 said:


> My little m12 saw does that too.



That a no no , you can crack , or scratch the commode


----------



## wyrickmech

I just use a nut driver. Tighten the stool down raise the nut driver 1/2 in and forward and back twice your done. Breaks right at the nut every time.


----------



## Nathan901

Leach713 said:


> That a no no , you can crack , or scratch the commode


Not when I hold the nut with pliers. That saw is so small it's extremely manageable. 

Have you ever tried to unthread a Johnny bolt that was cut with a bolt cutter?


----------



## Leach713

Nathan901 said:


> Not when I hold the nut with pliers. That saw is so small it's extremely manageable. Have you ever tried to unthread a Johnny bolt that was cut with a bolt cutter?


Yeah it's a small hassle


----------



## sierra2000

Dang! Why so expensive? Looks like the push button would slow you down, no? Better than channel locks?


----------



## dclarke

They are expensive but now that I have them I use them all the time. Its nice not marring the finish of the fittings. I like the 12" pair because they open large enough for a flushometer.


----------



## sparky

wyrickmech said:


> I just use a nut driver. Tighten the stool down raise the nut driver 1/2 in and forward and back twice your done. Breaks right at the nut every time.


ive seen some bolts that refused to break this way and i swear i was gonna break the porcilian before the bolt broke,i cut'em everytime,if you have trouble getting the nut back off after cutting with bolt cutters just clamp on some needle nose visegrips to hold it,works ever time


----------



## Cal

Get the Wolverine Brass " set fast " bolts . Fantastic & strong ,, no cutting


----------



## plumbdrum

I used to use set fast bolts all the time, little more money but worth the expense . I wish I had come up with the idea for that patent. It only took a hundred years for someone to come up with such a simple design.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I've got 4 Knipex pliers, 4 sizes and all locking type jaws. The biggest is a 16 or 18", great for cranking down female dielectric unions on water heaters.


----------

